# Quality kitchenware



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Pyrex measuring jugs and a frypan? For a visit?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Pyrex measuring jugs and a frypan? For a visit?


We've often taken measuring jugs and frying pans for a visit.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Pyrex measuring jugs and a frypan? For a visit?


I only have Pyrex flatware for making Lazangna but I bought it here at a supermarket that sells Western products. Good idea to bring quality products, primarily kitchen wares and anything of quality.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

In the 1980s I got as a wedding present a set of Pyrex glass cookware.
They are non-stick, but not as good at non-sticking as the newer things.

Pyrex glass frying pans are not made anymore, but used ones are available on eBay.
Because of possible negative health affects of Teflon coated frying pans, I use glass.

I spray Canola oil on the frying pan, heat it up, then cook an omelette, and no sticking.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You can see some good cookware but very expensive. We have a set of stainless steel we sent from the UK, most of the local stuff is heavy aluminium. Howard, the more you describe your ways of living the more I think the Philippines is not the place for you.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I learned when I was there I had to accept what i could buy. I would go into stores and most was junk, but I lived there and decided it was my choice and I bought what I could. I purchased several items that just fell apart. I had to reinforced things with more screws to keep them together. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We have a set of stainless steel we sent from the UK, most of the local stuff is heavy aluminium.


 Some sourses say Aluminimum in cooking can add risk for Alzheimers, 
so I use stainless steel - cheap ones  - cast iron or glass made for cooking.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I threw away all my aluminum and/or nonstick coated cookware many years ago.
I use quality stainless steel, except for the frying pan.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Some sourses say Aluminimum in cooking can add risk for Alzheimers,
> so I use stainless steel - cheap ones  - cast iron or glass made for cooking.


Yes I was aware of that, that's why we sent stainless from the UK.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Yes I was aware of that, that's why we sent stainless from the UK.


 Arent there stainless ones in Phils? I guess my cheap ones are Made in China.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Arent there stainless ones in Phils? I guess my cheap ones are Made in China.


There are but the ones I've seen are very thin and very expensive.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Like you Gary I sent all my Baccarat S/S cookware from Australia in the shipping container and still like the day I purchased them 17 years ago but I have to admit and probably to the dismay of many My Techtonic wok, large frypan, electric rice cookers and electric Kambrook frypan are all Teflon coated and a dream to clean and the residue adds to my tobacco and Jack Daniels OVERLOAD and we will all die of something one day. 
Perhaps the sea breezes and salt laden air keeps me ticking?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I learned when I was there I had to accept what i could buy. I would go into stores and most was junk, but I lived there and decided it was my choice and I bought what I could. I purchased several items that just fell apart. I had to reinforced things with more screws to keep them together.
> 
> art


Art you're not a foodie.

*food·ie:*

A person with a particular interest in food; a gourmet.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

We sent most of our kitchen via balikbyan boxes. I am not impressed with most of the kitchenware but they do sell large pots and pans for cooking the guts from the lechon. I can't eat ant because of gout but you need the large pots for the huge outdoor cooking. 
The normal stuff like Correll dishes and speciality tools are hard to find or way too much. 
I have Teflon frying pans but have figured out how not to scratch them and overheat them so I avoid the ingestion of the plastic. Had to ban the restof the household from using or washing them. I have a single brand that I use from Walmart of all places. 
I found that a vacuum bag sealer works wonders here. I take chicken or pork treat it with some rub and vacuum seal it. Last much longer in refrigerator chiller without freezing and has nice taste when I cook it. 
I also found a nice popcorn maker here that let's me avoid all the rice every day, all day. 
Baking is hard here. The ovens seem to be an after thought on the ranges. I am not impressed but my wife makes do because she bakes a lot of birthday cakes.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> We sent most of our kitchen via balikbyan boxes. I am not impressed with most of the kitchenware but they do sell large pots and pans for cooking the guts from the lechon. I can't eat ant because of gout but you need the large pots for the huge outdoor cooking.
> The normal stuff like Correll dishes and speciality tools are hard to find or way too much.
> I have Teflon frying pans but have figured out how not to scratch them and overheat them so I avoid the ingestion of the plastic. Had to ban the restof the household from using or washing them. I have a single brand that I use from Walmart of all places.
> I found that a vacuum bag sealer works wonders here. I take chicken or pork treat it with some rub and vacuum seal it. Last much longer in refrigerator chiller without freezing and has nice taste when I cook it.
> ...


I use a crockpot it sure simplifies the cooking and I can also remove the oil a couple hour's later.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have a proper western fan oven so baking is no problem. The best appliance we bought was an air fryer. We do have a teflon frying pan and wok but the family are not let anywhere near them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Great point Gary, I also have a hot air fryer by Imarflex and it really bakes the whole chicken real nice, I also use it for baking squash and also ham.


----------

